# how long till outside????



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

i will be getting a puppy and keeping him downstairs in a crate and but he will be a outside dog unless it is cold out tell me when i could let him stay outside overnight


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

never, if it was my dog.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: markstevennever, if it was my dog.


Same with me. A dog is a family member in my eyes and GSDs are pack animals and need to be with their pack.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Why bother getting a dog if you're going to just park it in the back yard? Get a statue, that won't bother the neighbors when it's bored.

There's a lot of trouble a smart dog can get into by himself. Jumping fences, terrorizing neighbors, killing their cats. It's just not a good idea. Never mind that these dogs smell bad when they spend too much time laying in the dirt.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

I can only speak for mine, but when Lucy's outside, she'll try to eat everything. She'll just on every single stick like its a bone, dig holes, rip up grass and that's when I'm out there watching her. God only knows what she'd do if I left her out there alone for an extended period of time.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Plus German Shepherds are smart enough to get some of the weirder jokes on Conan! Can't watch Conan when you're outside! 

Seriously-when you meet a few seniors who have lived outdoor dog lives-and see how they either A. don't get the whole human-dog relationship thing or B. are just so starved for attention it reinforces the idea that they really are a pack animal who loves to be as close to you as possible. As in touching you.









Enjoy your puppy!


----------



## Pryght (Apr 9, 2008)

Just curious, why get a dog if he is going to live outside? A neighbor down the street from me has a GSD. He keeps it in his backyard, day and night. Every time I walk Izzie by his house, we always look back there, feeling sorry for the lonely dog. Please reevaluate the dog's future quality of life before purchasing.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: PryghtPlease reevaluate the dog's future quality of life before purchasing.


Ditto to that! Why dont you want it inside. If you are going to keep it inside when it is a puppy and growing, why put it outside after its used to the house. Not to mention, people like to "borrow" dogs left alone in a backyard...expecially beautiful GSD's. Do a search on various GSD forums, and you will hear countless stories of dogs poisioned, shot, stolen, abused...etc... Plus not fair to the dog at all. JMO


----------



## lcht2 (Jan 8, 2008)

the only reason i can see leaveing a dog outside full time is if they are a working dog i.e. police dog, military dog etc etc. other than that, if he/she is going to be outside because u want them there, dont get one...


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2the only reason i can see leaveing a dog outside full time is if they are a working dog i.e. police dog, military dog etc etc. other than that, if he/she is going to be outside because u want them there, dont get one...


And in those cases, they get plenty of excercise and interaction through training and working.


----------



## fourdogsrule (May 10, 2007)

I would never leave any dog outside unattended. They are considered a part of my family and deserve to be treated like one. I also have kids and I don't leave them outside. My dogs are my children to.
Please rethink your decision before getting a dog/puppy.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: lcht2the only reason i can see leaveing a dog outside full time is if they are a working dog i.e. police dog, military dog etc etc.


My good friend had a Belgian Malinois that was a working K-9 with the police. He even kept it inside with young kids. 

only thing is when the collar is off, its play time. Colar on, work time. 

they know the difference! She was one of the sweetest dogs that i have met. And she knew the difference between the "working collar" and the "walking collar"

So even that isnt too much of a reason to keep it outside


----------



## marksteven (Aug 2, 2008)

Even when i was in the Army, the working dogs were not left completely outside. even in the best situation I.E : safe niehborhood, tamperproof fence, no way for a dog to get in trouble what happens if there is an extreme weather change such as hail, lighting, etc. i couldnt even consider leaving a dog outside during the day while i'm at work


----------



## novarobin (Oct 4, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: jimmym1981
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: lcht2the only reason i can see leaveing a dog outside full time is if they are a working dog i.e. police dog, military dog etc etc.
> ...


Some handlers do prefer to keep their working dog outside for various reasons (there is a thread I started under the Police section here). One of the biggest reasons is to keep their dogs acclimatized (sp). Here it is important that they are used to the cold. I know one handler mentioned her dogs have to be used to the humidity. There were some other valid points made. 
Hary does not have an outdoor kennel yet, but come the spring when it is built, he will be spending a majority of his time there. We will bring him in the house though. And he will definitely be brought in for extreme weather.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

I do understand that there are reasons to keep dogs outside. Great valid point novarobin. 

BUT, police dogs also go to work all day or night long so they are getting social interaction and work. Most police officers are at work 8-10 hours a day. So technically, the dog is only outside part of the time.

So either way its understandable. I just wouldnt leave my dog alone outside all day because i worry too much.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

No way I'd leave my dogs outside. Outside dogs dig, bark, eat the siding off the house, annoy the neighbors, and escape. Inside dogs just shed on the couch. Outside dogs are so hard to keep clean and they tend to stink, they get bored and lonely out by themselves.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I wouldn't be able to sleep at night if I had a pup or dog outside. I think of the ones that I know of down the street, and wish I could do something to help them. My DH's friend has a GSD and she is in an outdoor kennel. We have tried to educate them but the father will not allow Trinity inside. 
When we kept our boat at the marina, on windy -stormy days, I worried about it!


----------



## Strana1 (Feb 9, 2008)

There was just a thread about a member who went out for a little bit and her dog had escaped and was missing for 4 or 5 days before it was found. Too many unknowns to leave it outside and besides the GSD temperment is so geared to their pack it is not an appropriate "outside" dog.


----------



## jimmym1981 (Dec 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: onyx'girl
> When we kept our boat at the marina, on windy -stormy days, I worried about it!


Ditto!!! I worry if i forgot to lock my car that is sitting in my garage!!!


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Strana1There was just a thread about a member who went out for a little bit and her dog had escaped and was missing for 4 or 5 days before it was found. Too many unknowns to leave it outside and besides the GSD temperment is so geared to their pack it is not an appropriate "outside" dog.


There was also a thread within the last month from a forum member whose GSD was SHOT when left outside alone.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm with everyone else on this. I would never, ever, leave my dog outside unattended, not even for a few minutes. This is for my dog's safety and to prevent my dogs from becoming a neighborhood nuisance. 

I see no point in having a dog outside that you throw food at once in awhile and in good weather you might see for a few minutes a day. Dogs are social animals and want to be with you.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

We've had dogs on here shot, poisoned, stolen, jumped the fence, and dug out when left outside alone. Unless you're going to be doing a LOT of training every day (hours' worth), don't bother with a GSD. They are MUCH too intelligent and they are also EXTREME "velcro dogs" that they simply will not do well left outside all the time unless they have TONS of human interaction. Even the breed's founder knew that kennel dogs tend to languish, that it is best to have them with the family, with their owner. There are other breeds that do fine outdoors but they do best with a doggie friend. Flock guards live outdoors and bond with the flock, but again they have SOMETHING, some form of companionship. Dogs left to live their lives outdoors tend to be bored out of their wits and even neurotic.

Unless I had a VERY secure perimeter fence and a roofed kennel sunk in concrete with a visual barrier, you couldn't pay me to leave my dog outside unsupervised for anything longer than a couple minutes.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

I'm with the 'never' group. Dogs are pack animals and best behaved when members of your family instead of isolated outdoors. Truthfully, most of the time outdoor dogs just become an untrained bother that it's annoying to have to feed/water every day. And how much do the neighbors hate an outdoor dog???? 

If I couldn't commit to a dog the way that works best, with the dog IN my house so it's trained and a member of the family, I wouldn't get a dog at all. Not fair to the dog at all. They desperately WANT to be with everyone, not abandoned in the yard for the majority of their lives. If I WAS to busy to train a dog and have it in the house, I'd probably get a cat or fish. They don't mind how busy I am and just getting fed/watered.

Here's a few sites that give all the problems and issues with outdoor dogs (so it's not just my opinion







):

http://www.iwclubofamerica.org/outside_dogs.htm

http://www.unchainyourdog.org/news/OutsideDogs.htm

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/outdoor.html


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Troll alert - the OP has one post, this is it and s/he never came back.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

I'm also in the NEVER camp.

Certain breeds of dogs can do ok living outside, away from their family, because they have an inherent independence about them. GSDs are NOT such a breed. They are extremely people oriented and need to be actively involved in their people's everyday lives in order to be happy. While they are physically capable of living outside, mentally and emotionally it is a very bad idea for a GSD. This sort of social deprivation will often lead to behavioral and environmentally induced temperament problems in breeds like the GSD that are designed to live and work WITH people.

If you are determined to have an outside dog, I would suggest switching to a different breed. One of the hound or nordic breeds would be a better choice. This is not a suitable lifestyle for a GSD or other herding or working breed.

Though really, if your intent is to have a dog outside, isolated from the family, it does make me wonder why even get a dog in the first place? Being pack animals, ALL dogs do much better living with their families.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

shutup i am leavin my dog outside all you got to do is answer the freakin question


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

sorry about the rudeness my parents wont let me keep a dog inside the house i got lucky letting a dog in the basement


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Then don't get a shepherd, wait until you can get your own place and do what you want.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

why not i love outside i stay out there everyday for about 5 hours if the dog wants to be close to me he will have to be outside


----------



## rokanhaus (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Get another breed or a farm animal then. German shepherds NEED to be treated as a member of the family.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: bamorganshutup i am leavin my dog outside all you got to do is answer the freakin question


You kiss your mother with that mouth? No wonder she won't let you have a dog in the house.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

this will i know serveal people with gsd and they leave them outside and there dogs are not dead or shot (no one shots people or dogs here) and if i leave a dog inside would that not make the dog more protective?


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

aggressive doesn't equal protective just a better chance of biting someone they shouldn't and getting put down for doing it.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: bamorganshutup i am leavin my dog outside all you got to do is answer the freakin question


Who are you telling to "shutup"? Seems like people are giving you their honest opinions on this question. Maybe you just don't like their answers.

Spending 5 hours with your dog in the outdoors is very different then leaving a dog outside 24 - 7. My dogs spend a lot of time outdoors alongside of me but not 24 - 7.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Quote:why not i love outside i stay out there everyday for about 5 hours if the dog wants to be close to me he will have to be outside


Then take him outside when YOU are outside and bring him inside when YOU are inside. That's what you're supposed to do.











> Quote:this will i know serveal people with gsd and they leave them outside and there dogs are not dead or shot


Yet. Why test that theory with your dog? I know that neighbors that are angry with constantly barking dogs will toss poisoned kibble over the fence. Before you know it, your dog's presenting with antifreeze poisoning or some other nasty. Besides, sorry to say, but most people with outside dogs are not responsible dog owners. The dogs bark, dig, and are basically just lawn ornaments. The owners occasionally walk them or play fetch with them but rarely do they actually work with the dogs and hang out with them. You're talking about a breed of dog bred to use its brain ALL DAY LONG and run and jump and trot ALL DAY LONG. What do you plan to do with your GSD? Do you know how much work is put into a *good* GSD? This is one of the more difficult breeds of dogs to own for someone who really isn't "into" dogs.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

ok i dont invite people that i dont know so they a good bite and that five hours is after school but my dad doesnt have a job so yea the dog will always have a person and dog can sleep outside


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Also, do your parents really want the dog? Do they want to walk the dog, play with the dog, train the dog, live with the dog? Or do they just want to get it for you and not have any part of it? I can guarantee you that the latter is a fast track to having your dog dumped at the pound.







EVERYONE must be wanting the dog for this to work. Dogs- GSDs especially- can sense when they're unwelcome and unwanted.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

yea but my mom is a paronoid wreck i cant have anything touching my carpet and yes there are up for it not walking my resbonsibly they will play but not train it


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Will you still socialize this dog with at least a hundred different people? Yes, you read that right. Socialization is a MUST. This breed needs to see other people in a positive light when young so that when they mature, they don't think everyone's a threat. A good adult GSD is polite yet reserved, only turning to fight/defense when the person has proven to be a threat. Being aggressive before that is not normal nor desired.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Quote:they will play but not train it


Red flag. EVERYONE interacting with the dog in the household MUST be involved in its training to some degree. If that does not happen, problems may arise when the dog reaches adolescence; many dogs think they rank higher than some human members of the household if those humans aren't involved in any training. They don't have to do all of it but they must be involved in some of the training.



> Quote:but my mom is a paronoid wreck i cant have anything touching my carpet


You couldn't have picked a worse breed. The GSD SHEDS like crazy.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

yes i go to friends houses all the time and they all have dogs or pets that are friendly i am near a dog park and i help a old ladie with here gsd that is six years old and that is why i want a gsd cause they are a fun loving dog that is some sort of protective


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

yes i go to friends houses all the time and they all have dogs or pets that are friendly i am near a dog park and i help a old ladie with here gsd that is six years old and that is why i want a gsd cause they are a fun loving dog that is some sort of protective


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Get a girlfriend, might be easier, plus you don't to scoop the fun stuff out of the yard.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

As you can see, we really can't answer the question as we have no experience with having a dog that is not a permanent inside part of the family. Might do better on Google.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

After reading through everything, I am getting more concerned, you are a person coming across young (maybe a teenager (from language you are using) still living with parents, and parent will not be involved with the dog, who will be paying for the care, food, vets bills etc.? GSDs can be very expensive to raise. 

A well socialized GSD that goes to new places and meets new people (full time) and is with pack full time will learn the difference between bad and good people and will naturally protect if you are threatened but will not just attack anybody. A dog left to it's own devises outside becomes bored, depressed, destructive and could turn aggressive (to every living thing).

From everything I have read I definitely do not recommend you getting a GSD.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

okay then stop typing on your computer if you dont have the answer and let the people that do know say something instead of some people (you) telling me not to because i am going to anyway


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Then good luck, I don't know of any members on here that can help you. Sorry.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

i will be paying everything


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Maybe a Rotti would be better for you, they are a protective breed that doesn't require "as much" attention.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

i will give alot of attention to the dog


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: bamorgani will give alot of attention to the dog


You'll move into the garage with him? That's GREAT!


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: bamorgani will give alot of attention to the dog


Trust me man, a GSD will not be happy being an outside dog...and neither will you. I wanted a GSD all of my life...but I waited until I moved out...and then had to wait several more years until I moved out of an apartment into my first house. Trust me, the wait is worth it, it's the only way to ever truly bond with your dog. 

Theses people know what they're talking about, they aren't just out to get you.


----------



## Sherush (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

And where will the dog sleep at night? They want to sleep with their pack like Jesse sleeps on his bed beside our bed. GSDs are like wolves (pack members) lost without them. My old Saint Bernard he loved being with us but also didn't follow me around. Jesse GSD I can't even go to the bathroom alone, he is on my heels, I take a shower and he looks in to make sure I am there and then licks my legs dry when I get out. 

Are you prepared to take full responsibility for the dogs life for 10-15 years, all bad and good that come, are you willing to pay for obedience classes and attend them? Are you willing to take the dog for 2 very good long walks a day (no matter what the weather is)? Are you willing to work on socialization every day ie walking dog around people of all nations and ages and all kinds of different animals and see different things?

Also with your question about leaving outside permanently (we have no idea where you live or what weather is like in your area - ie south, hot no snow, or north with summer hot, winter cold and snow). Nobody on this GSD forum (1000's) are lovers of the breed and don't keep them outside full time that I know of so I doubt you will get an answer you are looking for.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

i still dont care my i had a lab that was my best friend and he was a outside dog and he was the best


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: Angela_WThen good luck, I don't know of any members on here that can help you. Sorry.


Well said. Close the thread.


----------



## bamorgan7 (Dec 19, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

why close it you dont want all these guest that you guys are really hateful


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

Sorry you feel that way. Everyone here is trying to tell you how it is. German Shepherds do not make good outside dogs. They were bred to work with people. 

Just becuase you don't like what we have to say or don't want to hear it, doesn't make us hateful, we're just saying what thousands of members know is true. 

Take a wander through the rescue section and read the stories about hte dogs chained up in the yard. Take a good look at their sad eyes.


----------



## Grims (Jul 3, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: bamorgani still dont care my i had a lab that was my best friend and he was a outside dog and he was the best


GSDs are NOT labs.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

bamorgan, not sure why just because we don't agree with you (NONE of us agree with you







) doesn't make our comments either hateful or wrong.

I also posted THREE websites with information not from board members about keeping dogs outdoors. Did you bother to read them? Possibly they have information to support your point of view that you could then defend here.

http://www.iwclubofamerica.org/outside_dogs.htm

http://www.unchainyourdog.org/news/OutsideDogs.htm

http://www.diamondsintheruff.com/outdoor.html 

For the members here, dogs are a lifetime commitment involving alot of money, time, and having the dogs as a part of our lives. And that's the point of view we are giving. As educated dog owners with wonderful dogs that we love.


----------



## DianaM (Jan 5, 2006)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*



> Originally Posted By: bamorgani still dont care my i had a lab that was my best friend and he was a outside dog and he was the best


What is the opposite of black? 
White.

What is the opposite of lab?
German shepherd dog. 'Nuff said. 

You need to have your parents read this thread. Your maturity level is not high enough to properly own and care for a GSD. That is the cold, blunt, to-the-point truth. Either your dog will be a mess, be dumped at the pound, or be PTS because of aggression. You have a chance to learn but when you are presented with EXPERIENCE (years and years of experience from this membership), you insult us and say you don't care. Since you obviously have all the answers, good luck on your endeavor. I *hope* we are wrong and you raise a happy, well-adjusted GSD but I fear we will all be right.


----------



## weber1b (Nov 30, 2008)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

If your last Lab was so wonderful, why not another one?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

*Re: how long till outside permanently????*

I think this thread may have run it's course. I'm going to close for now pending review by the mods. Thanks everyone for participating and offering support and advice.


----------



## coolgsd (May 1, 2010)

bamorgan7 said:


> i will be getting a puppy and keeping him downstairs in a crate and but he will be a outside dog unless it is cold out tell me when i could let him stay outside overnight


A stuffed dog can be put outside immediately.


----------

